# Brooklyn Bike Jumble - Swap Meet - May 31st



## harryschwartzman (Jul 8, 2008)

WHAT: An outdoor Bicycle Swap Meet to close out NYC Bike Month and stock up on your summer cycling needs. **

WHERE: JJ Byrne Park, in Park Slope Brooklyn

WHEN: Sunday, May 31st from 10AM to 2PM (plus an hour on either side for vendor set up and break down)

VENDOR/ATTENDEE INFO : http://www.nybikejumble.com/ Come by the web site and reserve a table!

CONTACT: [email protected]

There will also be, pending participation of course, a non-competitive (is that possible?) concours of sorts for showing off your beautiful bikes. The bikes will be displayed outside and will need (for your safety and ours) to be locked with a cable lock. If you have a bike that you would like to display, please send an email to the aforementioned address. We would prefer to have bikes with a New York pedigree (you got Nelson Vails' bike? A Dick Power? a messenger special from Stuy bikes? A Frejus? C'mon down!) but it's not necessary. This event will be open to the public and no security will be provided, so only bring stuff you can keep your own eyes on. Also please bring your own stands for any bikes you wish to display.


----------



## harryschwartzman (Jul 8, 2008)

*Special Celebrity Judge for Concours!*

Big News!

The esteemed Jamie Swan has agreed to be a judge for the bike concours!

Judging will be for the following categories:

Best In Show
Most NY bike
Best as-found
Best Restoration

Here is a pic of Jamie's work:
https://www.jamieswan.net/pages/Thum...ey-Images/4.jpg


----------

